# 1DX now $4,900 via official USA dealers, how low before you would buy one?



## privatebydesign (Apr 6, 2015)

So, now the 1DX is available via USA dealers for $4,900, what price would tempt you to buy one? 

I nearly got one last year when the price went to $5,600 but decided that I really want the 1DX MkII, which even if it is $7,000, if it has more MP and new tech I will be happy to pay. I was just never sold on the 18MP and low iso DR, but $4,900 seems like a crazy good deal, are you swayed, if not how low would it have to go for you to be interested?


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 6, 2015)

@ $4,000 I'll add another one to my bag, regardless, I'll stay with FF mirrorless or not. I love to shoot with 2 bodies. I don't know what mrk II has to offer. All I know that mrk I can keep me busy for very-very long time.

Got my 1DX for $5300 last year and this is my first 1D body. I love the beefy grip when mounting 85L II, 200mm f2 IS and 400mm f2.8 IS II to it - bigger the lens, better it feels in hands. Keep in mind that I'm a mirrorless shooter and I'm still very much in love with Canon 1D body.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Apr 6, 2015)

I have no use for those big, heavy bricks at any price! 

Now maybe if I were a combat photographer or stalking anacondas in the Brazilian jungle I'd have a different opinion. LOL


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Apr 6, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> So, now the 1DX is available via USA dealers for $4,900, what price would tempt you to buy one?
> 
> I nearly got one last year when the price went to $5,600 but decided that I really want the 1DX MkII, which even if it is $7,000, if it has more MP and new tech I will be happy to pay. I was just never sold on the 18MP and low iso DR, but $4,900 seems like a crazy good deal, are you swayed, if not how low would it have to go for you to be interested?


I wish I could afford one. Even though I could, I'd rather put the money on a long telephoto


----------



## ERHP (Apr 6, 2015)

Every time I see the price drop, I think the new one is getting closer to being announced. Still racking up the shuttercount on mine and waiting.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hjalmarg1 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > So, now the 1DX is available via USA dealers for $4,900, what price would tempt you to buy one?
> ...



I would highly recommend 400mm f2.8 IS II + x2 TC III. That way, you get 400mm @ f2.8 and 800mm @ f5.6 and IQ still EXCELLENT for outdoor


----------



## FTb-n (Apr 8, 2015)

I ordered mine last week at $4500 via gray market. So, $4500 was my price.

Oh, yes, it's heavy, but it's a dream with action. May need to dust off the monopod for extended use.

But, it won't replace my 5D3 for events with it's quiet shutter and lighter weight.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 8, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> I ordered mine last week at $4500 via gray market. So, $4500 was my price.
> 
> Oh, yes, it's heavy, but it's a dream with action. May need to dust off the monopod for extended use.
> 
> But, it won't replace my 5D3 for events with it's quiet shutter and lighter weight.



Congrats

I'll put $5 that after a month with 1Dx, you would forget your 5D III ;D

WARNING: Keep big-whites away from 1Dx


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 8, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> FTb-n said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered mine last week at $4500 via gray market. So, $4500 was my price.
> ...


Congrats as well, and I wish it had the quiet shutter as well, but like Dylan, have found myself favoring the 1D X heavily over the 5D III. Also, to add to Dylan's warning, the 85L is another lens to keep away. The focus is much snappier on the 1D bodies!


----------



## ray5 (Apr 8, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> So, now the 1DX is available via USA dealers for $4,900, what price would tempt you to buy one?
> 
> I nearly got one last year when the price went to $5,600 but decided that I really want the 1DX MkII, which even if it is $7,000, if it has more MP and new tech I will be happy to pay. I was just never sold on the 18MP and low iso DR, but $4,900 seems like a crazy good deal, are you swayed, if not how low would it have to go for you to be interested?


Wow! That's an amazing price. Is this through canonpricewatch? I think the 5D MK III is beyond plenty for my needs but that is indeed a tempting price.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 8, 2015)

If they ever drop to $4K with warranty I'll have to get one (basically the same price in CAD for the 5Ds).

I've been thinking about it lately and with the new 24MP crop sensor on the way those will probably be superior to the 5Ds for Macro (not "close up" but maximum detail images at 100% crop, which are my favorite).
That being the case the 1Dx will do everything else an order of magnitude better.
I just have to wonder what surprises Canon has coming up for the 1DxMk2.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Apr 8, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> I'll put $5 that after a month with 1Dx, you would forget your 5D III ;D



I had to take the batteries out of my 5DIII since it was sitting idle from the day I got the 1DX. Man oh man do I love that beast. 8)

I have a concert shoot coming up in the next couple of weeks so my 5D3 will finally get some action. Funny thing is I took off the grip on the 5D3 but it just felt too imbalanced with my new Sigma Art 24 lens. The camera felt a bit "naked" . . .


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 8, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll put $5 that after a month with 1Dx, you would forget your 5D III ;D
> ...



+1... ;D

I do miss 5d3/24-70 II + 1dx/70-200 f2.8 IS II combo.


----------



## Lee Jay (Apr 9, 2015)

$300.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 9, 2015)

Its a super camera. If it got close to €4000 I'd be very tempted


----------



## hd02fatboy (Apr 24, 2015)

I am liking the US drop in pricing, but the gray market pricing is closer to what I really can afford.

I would consider a 1DX via gray market based on the pricing, but wonder if in the unlikely case that something when wrong with it where I would send it to get it repaired. 

What would be an reputable Canon repair place should the seller not be able to and Canon USA not willing to?

Has anyone ever have to send in a gray market FF for repair?
- if so, how did the whole process go for you?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 24, 2015)

Generally... Canon USA will repair grey market cameras under warranty.


----------



## JimKarczewski (Apr 24, 2015)

I would love another one. But the minute I buy one, they will announce the MkII. Besides, the slush fund isn't filled enough yet.. I was considering a 1D4 or possibly a 5DR so I would have something to shoot landscapes with with more MP. So it will be a tossup depending on the feature set with the MkII is announced.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 24, 2015)

.
How low?

I wouldn't take one if you gave it to me. I have no need for what it does above and beyond the 5D3. And I certainly refuse to carry a brick around all day!


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> How low?
> 
> I wouldn't take one if you gave it to me. I have no need for what it does above and beyond the 5D3. And I certainly refuse to carry a brick around all day!



Interesting. About you take it and sell it for more L lenses


----------



## ishdakuteb (Apr 24, 2015)

not really sure how low, but i did a research last week about japanese yen. the 5d mark ii should be around $2300. (i base on price at release date.)

not much of change on thai baht rate...


----------



## gsealy (Apr 24, 2015)

If I had a need for it, then I would already have one. It is a heck of a camera. It is a beast. I just don't have a requirement for a high frame rate and super speed AF.


----------



## Aglet (Apr 24, 2015)

Ya, I could buy a D810 AND a D7200 for that price and have no reservations about IQ with either of them in any shooting conditions... altho the frame rate's a little lower


----------



## LarryC1973 (Apr 24, 2015)

I just purchased a 1DX for $3,999.99 a couple hours ago. Not worried about the Grey market warranty problem. Canon has repaired them in the past and if you have purchased any used gear from eBay, craigs list, then you aware that you don't get a warranty past the first year anyway. You can't make an image with a camera due out next year.


----------



## 9VIII (Apr 24, 2015)

Aglet said:


> Ya, I could buy a D810 AND a D7200 for that price and have no reservations about IQ with either of them in any shooting conditions... altho the frame rate's a little lower



The D810 literally does everything the D7200 does and does it better. As far as I'm concerned Nikon has one body on the market worth getting.
On the other hand I would have a hard time choosing between the 7D2 and the D4s, the D4 has nice specs, but I would probably throw it in a fire out of frustration with the Nikon ecosystem (and the D4s is $1000 more than the 1Dx).


----------



## Moulyneau (Apr 24, 2015)

I did hold the purchase of 1Dx at release for some minor issues like dust in the mirror box and loud shutter. With time passing, I think that was blessing in disguise. No doubt at all that it's THE ultimate gear but weight reduction has become my main concern. With tech advances, gears across the levels are all becoming very capable compared to where it was like 10 years ago. I have 5D3 and 6D but when AF is not too critical for my shoots I'll pick the 6D. And do it more and more often. Now it's true that I'm not much in all-weather fast paced action. I then wouldn't grab a 1Dx whatever the price, and decided to pass on the 1Dx2. Let's see what's in store with the next 5D/6D releases. I might as well sell my 5D3 and go for 6D2...


----------



## sanj (Apr 24, 2015)

LarryC1973 said:


> I just purchased a 1DX for $3,999.99 a couple hours ago. Not worried about the Grey market warranty problem. Canon has repaired them in the past and if you have purchased any used gear from eBay, craigs list, then you aware that you don't get a warranty past the first year anyway. You can't make an image with a camera due out next year.



Good job.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 24, 2015)

US$ 3999.99 is an amazing price. I know the 1D C has come down an enormous amount since its release but if that were to drop even more (sorry, sanj) then I would be very, very tempted to get one of them. I never thought I would say that!

Great buy if you do get the 1D X for under US$ 4,000. What a deal!!


----------



## tphillips63 (Apr 24, 2015)

I bought mine at that price and promptly sold my 5D Mk III. The silent shutter is quieter on the 5 but that is its only advantage to me.
I don't mind the weight at all and the speed is a better feature than I ever thought it would be.


----------



## PureClassA (Apr 24, 2015)

As of right now I only really NEED one once a year for sure (major dance recitals weekend in May) so I hit up lensrentals.com and get it for about $350 for 5 days. Kinda hoping with all the price drops, their rental pricing comes down too. I'd love to own one, but even at $4500, I'm still far too anxious to wait for the 1DX2, which I suspect (fingers crossed) with DPAF will have the same new sensor tech we just saw on the new C300II. I can't imagine making a new 1 body without it. 18MP is good, but 24MP would allow me that much more latitude to crop effectively, and cropping is a Godsend for that sort of fast paced work. If the DX got down to $3500.... then I may get an itchy trigger finger


----------



## distant.star (Apr 24, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



No, I really couldn't be bothered, Dylan. 

While I'm not rich I do have enough money for what I really NEED, and I know what my needs are. Also, I've put a halt to buying Canon equipment at the moment as there's a good chance in the next year or two I'll move entirely to the Fuji system. My 5D3 has sat home alone a lot the past year since I got the Fuji X100S.

Different photographers have different needs -- for those who actually need (and I think that's a fairly small number) the 1DX it's probably the best tool available. Jeff Cable, for example, shooting at the Olympics actually NEEDS the 1DX, and I'm glad he has one (or more!).


----------



## sanj (Apr 24, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> US$ 3999.99 is an amazing price. I know the 1D C has come down an enormous amount since its release but if that were to drop even more (sorry, sanj) then I would be very, very tempted to get one of them. I never thought I would say that!
> 
> Great buy if you do get the 1D X for under US$ 4,000. What a deal!!



Thanks for understanding my plight. LOL


----------



## Lee Jay (Apr 24, 2015)

distant.star said:


> While I'm not rich I do have enough money for what I really NEED, and I know what my needs are. Also, I've put a halt to buying Canon equipment at the moment as there's a good chance in the next year or two I'll move entirely to the Fuji system. My 5D3 has sat home alone a lot the past year since I got the Fuji X100S.



Wow...there aren't many cameras on my list of cameras I wouldn't use even you gave it to me, but the X100S is one of them. There are several reasons I don't use a cell phone camera, but the biggest is that they have a fixed prime lens. To me, all the fixed prime lens cameras are just over grown cell phone cameras.

Don't get me wrong, I use primes, including a 35/1.4L on a 5D, but I never go out with just one, and I change focal lengths all the time. It's not at all uncommon for me to shoot with a 15mm fisheye and a 400mm on the same shoot in the same few minutes.


----------



## wtlloyd (Apr 24, 2015)

A year ago 4K woulda been great. I would buy now only if it was 3K.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Apr 24, 2015)

Lee Jay said:


> Wow...there aren't many cameras on my list of cameras I wouldn't use even you gave it to me, but the X100S is one of them. There are several reasons I don't use a cell phone camera, but the biggest is that they have a fixed prime lens. To me, all the fixed prime lens cameras are just over grown cell phone cameras.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I use primes, including a 35/1.4L on a 5D, but I never go out with just one, and I change focal lengths all the time. It's not at all uncommon for me to shoot with a 15mm fisheye and a 400mm on the same shoot in the same few minutes.



LOL. You missed the point. Different strokes for different folks. The x100s for a lot of people serves as a day to day, keep it in your bag type of camera. Try keeping the Canon body, the fish, and the 400 with you in your backpack next to your laptop with all the other junk you might want to have with you on a daily basis. Not going to happen.

I'm certain you would eat your words after carrying around the x100s by your side for a few weeks. Unless of course you need 15mm and 400mm with you 24/7. LOL.

Your assessment of fixed prime lens cameras seems based on lack of experience and having a differing set of needs. Just my take.


----------



## RGF (Apr 24, 2015)

I have 2 but don't need a 3rd Wonder what this is doing to the resale value of my cameras? Not helping I am sure


----------



## stochasticmotions (Apr 24, 2015)

I bought my 1D IV used for 3200....probably wait until that sort of thing happens again. That likely means waiting until the 1D XII comes out and someone wants to upgrade their backup body again


----------



## stochasticmotions (Apr 24, 2015)

stochasticmotions said:


> I bought my 1D IV used for 3200....probably wait until that sort of thing happens again. That likely means waiting until the 1D XII comes out and someone wants to upgrade their backup body again



By the way that is 1DX2 not 1D version 12


----------



## Northbird (Apr 24, 2015)

I shoot mostly wildlife and nature and currently use the 7D MK II with 300 F2.8 and 600 F4 II and often use TC's with both lenses. 

There are features in the 1DX that I would love to have, faster focus, FF, better low ISO performance, etc. however the size and weight continue to deter me. The 1DX won't fit in the Lowepro Super Tele bag I carry the 600 and 7D in when I'm out in the field. 

If street price drops to the very low $4K range I might reconsider. 

Flickr


----------



## RGF (Apr 25, 2015)

Northbird said:


> I shoot mostly wildlife and nature and currently use the 7D MK II with 300 F2.8 and 600 F4 II and often use TC's with both lenses.
> 
> There are features in the 1DX that I would love to have, faster focus, FF, better low ISO performance, etc. however the size and weight continue to deter me.
> 
> Flickr



The weight is minor issue for me. Like the crop. Years ago when there was the 1.3 crop 1D vs 1Ds bodies, thought that was the idea compromise.

I have started to shot with the 7D M2 and besides from some minor features missing from it (like being able to record camera setting on a card, dual CF cards, ..) it is a close to an ideal camera


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 25, 2015)

RGF said:


> I have 2 but don't need a 3rd Wonder what this is doing to the resale value of my cameras? Not helping I am sure



I'm the edge of 50% mirrorless and 50% DSLR. If I'm 100% commit to DSLR, there should be no hesitation for 2nd 1Dx. Speaking of 7D II, mine will arrive this Saturday. Can't wait to use it with 100-400 II


----------



## RGF (Apr 25, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm the edge of 50% mirrorless and 50% DSLR. If I'm 100% commit to DSLR, there should be no hesitation for 2nd 1Dx. Speaking of 7D II, mine will arrive this Saturday. Can't wait to use it with 100-400 II



I used my 7D M2 and 100-400 II combo about a month ago. Great combo, though at time I found I needed wider than 100.


----------



## instaimage (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm already heavily invested in the 1DX... 4 of them... so seeing the price at $3,999.99 makes me a little ill considering I paid full pop for two of them... but I've also now had two of them for almost three years (had two from B&H's first shipment...) and absolutely love the camera! (I guess that should be plural...)

That said, yes, there are a few things I would like to see in a Mark II (one in particular being all cross points AF)... and the rumors of the 5D4 are interesting... but there are so many things about the 1DX that I really love, I'll live with my one issue... for now.

Yes, I've thought about adding another one at the $3,999.99 price... I have an X addiction... ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 25, 2015)

Northbird said:


> The 1DX won't fit in the Lowepro Super Tele bag I carry the 600 and 7D in when I'm out in the field.



What bag? I have the Lens Trekker 600 AW II, it holds the 600/4L IS II with the 1D X (including RRS L bracket) and 2xIII mounted. There's room to tuck another body in there (e.g. in a LensCoat BodyBag) or on the outside in a SlipLock case (e.g., Utility Bag 100 AW).


----------



## DaveWales (Apr 25, 2015)

The 1DX is so damned LOUD it's frustrating. For wildlife photography it has the habit of frightening it away.
I miss the 1.3 crop of the 1D1V so have just ordered a 7D2 for extra reach , I just hope the AF problems won't apply to me!


----------



## sanj (Apr 25, 2015)

DaveWales said:


> The 1DX is so damned LOUD it's frustrating. For wildlife photography it has the habit of frightening it away.
> I miss the 1.3 crop of the 1D1V so have just ordered a 7D2 for extra reach , I just hope the AF problems won't apply to me!



I never experienced that. Which part of the world and which animals are you talking about DaveWales?


----------



## sanj (Apr 25, 2015)

Northbird said:


> I shoot mostly wildlife and nature and currently use the 7D MK II with 300 F2.8 and 600 F4 II and often use TC's with both lenses.
> 
> There are features in the 1DX that I would love to have, faster focus, FF, better low ISO performance, etc. however the size and weight continue to deter me. The 1DX won't fit in the Lowepro Super Tele bag I carry the 600 and 7D in when I'm out in the field.
> 
> ...



The jump in IQ will make you forget the extra weight.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 25, 2015)

sanj said:


> DaveWales said:
> 
> 
> > The 1DX is so damned LOUD it's frustrating. For wildlife photography it has the habit of frightening it away.
> ...



+1...these are wild ones(not in the zoo). It doesn't seem to bother them at all. I was about 7-10ft away from them.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Apr 26, 2015)

DaveWales said:


> The 1DX is so damned LOUD it's frustrating. For wildlife photography it has the habit of frightening it away.



Earlier this week I was using my 1DX at a heavy metal concert. The people next to me kept yelling at me to "put the damn camera away--it's making too much noise". It was then I realized that this thing truly is loud.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 26, 2015)

IgotGASbadDude said:


> DaveWales said:
> 
> 
> > The 1DX is so damned LOUD it's frustrating. For wildlife photography it has the habit of frightening it away.
> ...



Seriously?! I have shot events much quieter than an heavy metal concert and never had an issue. Were you in the photographer/media section or in the stands with customers?

The 1D X can be loud, but only in a quiet space such as horse jumping and even then media are far enough away for it to not be an issue.


----------



## Lee Jay (Apr 26, 2015)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Lee Jay said:
> 
> 
> > Wow...there aren't many cameras on my list of cameras I wouldn't use even you gave it to me, but the X100S is one of them. There are several reasons I don't use a cell phone camera, but the biggest is that they have a fixed prime lens. To me, all the fixed prime lens cameras are just over grown cell phone cameras.
> ...



Lack of experience? My first camera purchase was when I was 9 years old - an AE1 with 50/1.8. I couldn't afford much so that was my only lens for a while. I quickly realized how much I hated being stuck at one focal length and saved for a 28/2.8 and later a 70-210.

I carry a camera with me at all times because it fits in my pocket. A camera that doesn't fit in my pocket might as well be my 5D because size doesn't matter at that point. My pocket camera has a range of 24-105 and acceptable IQ in many situations.


----------



## jcarapet (Apr 26, 2015)

My buying price is the selling price of my 5d3 minus the cost of having to buy CF cards (only have sd cards now). I would love to have something with that spec list, but my camera body is not the limiting factor in my photography at present. I need to get better with composition and lighting. So maybe a flash or two...


----------



## sanj (Apr 26, 2015)

jcarapet said:


> My buying price is the selling price of my 5d3 minus the cost of having to buy CF cards (only have sd cards now). I would love to have something with that spec list, but my camera body is not the limiting factor in my photography at present. I need to get better with composition and lighting. So maybe a flash or two...



Wise thinking.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 26, 2015)

sanj said:


> jcarapet said:
> 
> 
> > My buying price is the selling price of my 5d3 minus the cost of having to buy CF cards (only have sd cards now). I would love to have something with that spec list, but my camera body is not the limiting factor in my photography at present. I need to get better with composition and lighting. So maybe a flash or two...
> ...



I think he/she was thinking getting a NEW 6d ;D


----------



## Northbird (Apr 27, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Northbird said:
> 
> 
> > The 1DX won't fit in the Lowepro Super Tele bag I carry the 600 and 7D in when I'm out in the field.
> ...



It's actually the Tamrac 5793 Super Telephoto bag I'm using. The 7D II w/600 II and 2x TC just barely fit. Nice bag overall though.


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Apr 27, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> IgotGASbadDude said:
> 
> 
> > DaveWales said:
> ...



Oh my. You must have missed the 4 winky faces I put after my post. : I was being sarcastic. ;D

Metal concerts are sooooo loud you can yell at the person next to you and not hear them. (I always wear earplugs so I don't hear much).

FWIW, my 1DX is loud and I love it--it has the same sound as my 1V HS. Powerful. Confident. Now if I were shooting a wedding or other event--yeah it would seem loud and obtrusive. But I shoot mostly sports and concerts so sound is irrelevant to me.


----------



## Tugela (May 1, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> So, now the 1DX is available via USA dealers for $4,900, what price would tempt you to buy one?
> 
> I nearly got one last year when the price went to $5,600 but decided that I really want the 1DX MkII, which even if it is $7,000, if it has more MP and new tech I will be happy to pay. I was just never sold on the 18MP and low iso DR, but $4,900 seems like a crazy good deal, are you swayed, if not how low would it have to go for you to be interested?



When it gets down to $100 I might think about it.


----------



## Northstar (May 1, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> So, now the 1DX is available via USA dealers for $4,900, what price would tempt you to buy one?
> 
> I nearly got one last year when the price went to $5,600 but decided that I really want the 1DX MkII, which even if it is $7,000, if it has more MP and new tech I will be happy to pay. I was just never sold on the 18MP and low iso DR, but $4,900 seems like a crazy good deal, are you swayed, if not how low would it have to go for you to be interested?



I see $5,300 at BH and Adorama, not $4,900. Anyway, it’s an incredible camera if you need 12FPS, ultra fast AF, and great low light capability. If you don’t need these things, then the 5d3 is just as good. IMO.

As PBD wrote, I’m waiting for the 1dxii...I’d pay $7k for more FPS, faster AF speed/accuracy, and an extra 6 MP.


----------



## LarryC1973 (May 1, 2015)

I received my 1DX today from Allnewshop for 3,999. Everyone was saying it was grey market, but I was able to register the camera with Canon USA and received conformation and coupons for money off additional purchases from Canon because I registered. The camera is brand new and all OEM accessories were included.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 1, 2015)

Yes that was an even better short term deal that I noticed on CPW and was very tempted! 

Canon USA have always allowed non USA equipment to be registered with them, they will carry out recalls and any regular work on it too, just not warranty work that has to go to the company you purchased it from or their third party warranty arrangements.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 1, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Yes that was an even better short term deal that I noticed on CPW and was very tempted!
> 
> Canon USA have always allowed non USA equipment to be registered with them, they will carry out recalls and any regular work on it too, just not warranty work that has to go to the company you purchased it from or their third party warranty arrangements.



I've heard of lots of people getting warranty work done, but no one who was rejected. It could happen, but so far, Canon has been fixing gray market cameras as long as you have a receipt. If it was s gift, register it as a gift, and they will cover it.

I keep expecting then to stop giving warranty coverage, but so far they haven't. The seller is offering a 1 year warranty (If its worth anything) in the event Canon does not. A purchase with a Credit Card like Amex doubles the Warranty to two years, but not for ebay auctions.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 1, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that was an even better short term deal that I noticed on CPW and was very tempted!
> ...



I have had warranty work done free of charge by Canon USA on non USA lenses, but I did have to pay for postage both ways, I believe the normal arrangement is you only pay one way. But yes, service is a very major plus for Canon, particularly the flexibility they seem to show, unlike Nikon who won't touch non USA imported gear!


----------



## rocksubculture (May 13, 2015)

I bought one of the 1DX bodies from Get It Digital on eBay for $3999, so thought I would share here what I received...

Some have complained about slow shipping - I paid another $89 for FedEx Priority Overnight shipping to California, and they sent same day (just received now). So I think paying for expedited shipping may take priority of "free shipping" purchases, but just speculation on my part.

Excellent packing.

1DX box is new and all contents inside appear new and unopened (and appears that nothing was opened/moved from factory set up).

Everything cosmetically looks brand new. No warranty card included - everything else included. English language manual.

Inserted the battery and turned on... opened to Date/Time set screen in English, with London as default city. Wondering if this means that it is of a UK/Europe origin?

Ran ShutterCount software and reported Shutter Count: 0

Jumped over to Canon CPS and logged in and added serial number reported by ShutterCount (matches serial number on outside of box) to my CPS account and it came back "You have added EOS-1D X Body with a points value of 10".

Battery charger has U.S. cord and charges fine.

They did call and offered me a U.S.A. model for $4400 with free overnight shipping, but I declined.

Anyway, I'm very pleased with the price and looking forward to using it.

Jason


----------



## FTb-n (Aug 25, 2015)

Now $4,599.00 from USA Canon direct:

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/eos-1d-x-body


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 25, 2015)

FTb-n said:


> Now $4,599.00 from USA Canon direct:
> 
> http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/eos-1d-x-body



And 4199 from some authorized dealers, but you have to ask

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03792/Canon-EOS-1D-X-price.html


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 25, 2015)

Basically never. 
Don't need frame rate. Don't need AF speed for Zeiss lenses. Don't go to cold places.
Weight is not an issue as my 5D2 and 5DsR both have battery grips on them, secured with lock tite blue. There are two minor advantages of 1D series:
- battery grip built in, so no connection. But lock tite solves that problem sufficiently well.
- Focusing screens. But they can be changed on 5DsR as well just takes a bit of fiddling.
I think even if given one, I'd still prefer the 5DsR. Rather spend money on the next Zeiss Otus lens.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 25, 2015)

I thought very seriously about this, but decided to go for the much less expensive 7D2, to be used primarily for birding. The crop factor is an advantage, given that I am working with a 400mm f/5.6L. I can hand-hold the combo all day for birds in flight, even without working out at the gym. For one-lens travel, the EF-S 15-85 is darn good - not perhaps the quality of the best of the FF lenses on FF bodies, but - darn good. For better quality pixels for stationary subjects, I use my faithful 6D and Eg-S replacement focusing screen and manual focus lenses.


----------



## lourenco (Aug 25, 2015)

I believe the price will go down even more once the replacement 1Dx II is available. I would look into checking pricing on canon Refurbished to see what happens. I know on the 7D three months after the 7D II was out I was able to buy a Refurbished Canon 7D for a couple hundred less. The best thing about is the 7D I received was brand new with zero shutter counts. 

I would hold out until the price drops to low $3K. I would buy from an authorized dealer. I am not sure I would want to risk a large purchase on gray market unless there is a big difference in price.


----------



## FTb-n (Aug 26, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> Basically never.
> Don't need frame rate. Don't need AF speed for Zeiss lenses. Don't go to cold places.
> Weight is not an issue as my 5D2 and 5DsR both have battery grips on them, secured with lock tite blue. There are two minor advantages of 1D series:
> - battery grip built in, so no connection. But lock tite solves that problem sufficiently well.
> ...


There's a bit more for the sports photographer:
- another stop better high ISO over the 5D3
- more accurate AE
- exposure compensation with Auto ISO in manual (I thought this a minor thing, but when combined with the better AE, it is quite handy).
- better Auto WB
- faster processing power with multiple chips means more accurate AF tracking and virtually no buffering
- that bigger battery can drive the AF system on those white lenses faster than other EOS bodies, which means much quicker AF (often a forgotten factor)
- button ergonomics enabling the user to quickly cycle through selected modes while looking through the viewfinder

For shooting fast action, all of these features make the 1Dx a much better tool.


----------



## BTBP88 (Aug 28, 2015)

[size=12pt]I just pushed the button this morning. I was planning for some time to get one and thought I'd wait till Dec. but B&H have a really good deal now, $4249 with lots of items included and rebate. When I saw it go from $5400 earlier this summer down to this price now I knew it was time. Will have plenty of opportunities to use it now too with HS sports beginning this week.[/size]


----------



## jcarapet (Aug 29, 2015)

$1000. Yes, that low.


I have never shot with a 1dx, so I don't know what I am missing. Once I shot full frame it was tough to go back to APS-C. That being said, I own a 5d3 and still want to pick up a 7D2 at some point.


----------



## knoxtown (Aug 29, 2015)

Even with the price drop, I'm more than happy to wait for the Mark II.


----------



## ewg963 (Aug 30, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> @ $4,000 I'll add another one to my bag, regardless, I'll stay with FF mirrorless or not. I love to shoot with 2 bodies. I don't know what mrk II has to offer. All I know that mrk I can keep me busy for very-very long time.
> 
> Got my 1DX for $5300 last year and this is my first 1D body. I love the beefy grip when mounting 85L II, 200mm f2 IS and 400mm f2.8 IS II to it - bigger the lens, better it feels in hands. Keep in mind that I'm a mirrorless shooter and I'm still very much in love with Canon 1D body.


Dylan I also love the way 85mm 1.2 feels with the 1DX. I don't have 200mm 2L yet but maybe one day.


----------



## dslrdummy (Aug 31, 2015)

Still over $6,800 at authorised dealers in Oz. Have to be content with the 5Diii/7Dii for now and into the foreseeable future.


----------

